

Yelp buys Qype  - franze
http://officialblog.yelp.com/2012/10/welcoming-qype-to-the-team.html

======
robk
Yelp had started to pull away from Qype in the UK in 2011.

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=qype%2C%20yelp&ge...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=qype%2C%20yelp&geo=GB&cmpt=q)

~~~
morsch
In Germany on the other hand...

[http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=qype%2C%20yelp&ge...](http://www.google.com/trends/explore#q=qype%2C%20yelp&geo=DE&cmpt=q)

~~~
TillE
Yelp screwed up by failing to expand its coverage outside the US for years.
Qype isn't even very good, but for a long time they were the only thing
around.

That means all the cool restaurants in Berlin have Qype stickers outside. And
even I, a big fan of Yelp in the US in the mid-2000s, wasn't really aware that
they had very slowly gone international over the past few years.

